# OK HERE IT IS 2006 SALE



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

THATS RIGHT ALL CHROME 13'S OR 14'S A SET OF 4 RIMS, ADPATERS, KNOCKOFFS, AND TOOL $199


-

---------------CANT BE BEAT!!!!!-----------

GET THEM WHILE YOU CAN PRICE DOES NOT INCLUDE SHIPPING PLEASE CALL 904 731 9424 FOR A QUICK EASY SHIPPING QUOTE!!!!!!


----------



## tical killa beez (Oct 30, 2003)

lol i read it wrong.. still a good price


----------



## TEXASVVP (Jan 4, 2006)

3 14X6 AND 2 14X7 ON 5.20'S OR 175 70 TIRES, SHIPPED TO TEXAS???


----------



## EC Rider (Nov 9, 2005)

hold on let me get this straight..... a set of 4 13/7 REVERSE all chrome w/ adapter, k/o, and tool for 199 plus shipping???? tell me if im wrong??? how much shipped to 02124???


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

R Those OG's???


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

he said call for a shipping quote


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

shiping for 13s to omer mi 48749 :biggrin:


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

:0


----------



## RidinLow2K6 (Jan 20, 2005)

How much shipped to 51501?


----------



## visstick- NL (Jan 3, 2006)

how much Weight are those things ?? i can then calculate the shipping cost to Holland.  :biggrin: 

It's [email protected] that i live in Holland..!! :angry:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

michigan shipping ---$120

texas shipping set of 5 rims $135

its alot easier if you need a fast shipping quote to call because we can only check this once a day!!!


----------



## 2big4u (May 13, 2003)

standard or REVERSE!!!!!! GOOD DEAL!!!! O.G. WIRES!!100 SPOKES ALL CHROME..DAMN.. IF I CAN FIND A PLACE UP HERE TO THROW SOME 155/80'S ON EM its a done deal.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

let me know guys others claim it cant be done well were doing it $199 pluss shippingvgot all these guys talking shit because they cant hang so whether im whoring the rims or not who cares you guys get em cheap with a 2 year warranty provided by og wires!!!!!!!!!!!! and dotn forget you call the shop you talk with someone promptly never on hold you talk with someone who drivers a lowrider to work every day not a lexus or bmw i drive a lac babay!!! ok guys get em while you can there hot!!!


----------



## 95 Fleetwood (Nov 3, 2005)

how much for 5 14x6 to AZ 85713


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I just need one 13 x 7 with or without tire shipped, no knockoffs/adapters or anything like that. hit me back


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

pmed and tttt no one can touch this!!!!!! ha ha ha ha


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

22 sets and counting how many more can we do who knows thaks for the support guys!!!! keep em coming


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

6 more sets sold on friday much love to all my layitlow people!!! thanks for the support


----------



## trickedout65 (Nov 21, 2004)

to the top for some cheep ass rims not meaning quality i havent bought any YET


----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

how much to ship to 40216


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

price 14's shipped to 98902??


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Ya'll must be joking about the "Can't be beat" shit. I PM'd you a price and I guess instead of you telling me you can't beat that, you just don't answer my PM. Its been over a week... :thumbsdown:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

never got that pm send it again dre day or call the shop we have someone answering the phones 24 hours a day so no excuses there ay know this server sucks maybbee it never got sent


guys for shipping i need city state and zip!!!!!


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

PM sent again..


----------



## The Modeling Pimp (Sep 14, 2003)

how much for 13's w/ tires shipped to 45103 Ohio?


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

ICHIBAN-- how much for 5 13'x 7 chrome with 155/80 tires with acessories shipped to 78758 trying to find the cheapest on this forum


----------



## LedSled53 (Sep 27, 2004)

Ichiban- if i wanted some gold nipples, how much extra is that? or is that possible with this deal? Kelowna, BC Canada v4v 1k4?


----------



## CadillacRoyalty (Dec 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 8 2006, 05:25 PM~4574215
> *never got that pm send it again dre day or call the shop we have someone answering the phones 24 hours a day so no excuses there ay know this server sucks maybbee it never got sent
> guys for shipping i need city state and zip!!!!!
> *




price on all chrome 14's shipped to Yakima,Wa 98902.....


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Still waiting.........


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

OK LET ME SET THIS STRAIT FOR EVERYONE WE HAVE A REAL SHOP!!!!! OUR PHONES ARE OPNE 24X7 YOU WILL GET A ANSWER!!!!!



I ONLY CHECK THIS FORUM ONCE A DAY SOMETIMES EVERY OTHER DAY YOU WANT A FAST QUOTE CALL THE SHOP IF NOT I WILL ANSWER THESE BEST I CAN WHEN I CAN I CAN ONLY DO IT ONCE A DAY!!! SORRY GUYS

ok dre day you got your pm

caddy royality shipping to wa $79

led sled add gold nipples $75

sweet daddy need that city state and zip along with the other guys!!!!


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## indycapri (Feb 22, 2002)

how much extra for 2-13X5.5 and 2-13X7 chrome shipped 46113?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

need city state zip for shipping but that size add $50


----------



## DiamondCutRegal (Nov 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 4 2006, 05:39 PM~4549509
> *THATS RIGHT ALL CHROME 13'S OR 14'S A SET OF 4 RIMS, ADPATERS, KNOCKOFFS, AND TOOL  $199
> -
> 
> ...


Can u please give me a shipping quote on 14x7 to Tacoma WA 98404? What knock offs do they come with? Do I get a choice? TY


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

whatever knockoffs you want shipping to wa $85


----------



## Sweet_Daddy_21 (Feb 19, 2003)

> OK LET ME SET THIS STRAIT FOR EVERYONE WE HAVE A REAL SHOP!!!!! OUR PHONES ARE OPNE 24X7 YOU WILL GET A ANSWER!!!!!
> I ONLY CHECK THIS FORUM ONCE A DAY SOMETIMES EVERY OTHER DAY YOU WANT A FAST QUOTE CALL THE SHOP IF NOT I WILL ANSWER THESE BEST I CAN WHEN I CAN I CAN ONLY DO IT ONCE A DAY!!! SORRY GUYS
> 
> ok dre day you got your pm
> ...


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

shipping to texas $90


----------



## DiamondCutRegal (Nov 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 11 2006, 07:08 PM~4597567
> *whatever knockoffs you want shipping to wa $85
> *


  :biggrin: Can u please pm me with a total price on some 14's 100 spoke with the diamond knock offs. Also where to send my money order and what exactly I need to write down on my order sheet. TY


----------



## Draggin (Aug 23, 2001)

Can I drive up to Jax and pick up a set for $199? 14x7 chrome


----------



## mJr-Regals4lyfe (Mar 20, 2005)

i need adapters and spinners how much pm me please thanks bro


----------



## KILL4FAYGO (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 6 2006, 12:01 AM~4558770
> *pmed and tttt no one can touch this!!!!!! ha ha ha ha
> *


lol u one of those funny guys.... who would want to touch that i can sell them that cheap but why when i got lots other stuff to do like mount up 27 inch and asanti all day long anyone want anything but wires hit me up i dont want to step on toes and sell wires here.


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol i seel them 24 26 28 and oh 30s on the hummers all day long wires are just lunch money for reals


----------



## cuttydippin (Jan 14, 2006)

when does this special deal fall off so i can make sure not to sleep on this one


----------



## Marc (Jan 5, 2006)

Did you ship to Europe???


----------



## KILL4FAYGO (Jan 13, 2006)

im new to wire wheels and what i like is a 20x8 or 20x7.5 lip lace with that og crosss spokes like in another pic i saw they look good is theis wheel even possible? i need it for my honda prelude on juice


----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

HOW MUCH FOR A SET OF 14'S SHIPPED TO 40216


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

how much for some reinforcing like this :biggrin: [attachmentid=423318]


----------



## CasinoDreams (Jan 14, 2006)

how much for some 14x 6 deep dish chrome shiped to newark nj 07102


----------



## KILL4FAYGO (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jan 14 2006, 05:52 PM~4620577
> *how much for some reinforcing like this  :biggrin: [attachmentid=423318]
> *


 hey dogg i just did my first hydro setup and i can reienforce the axle like that for ya if u like we can do it at my house here in calremont ca near pomona ca im probobly not far from you. plus i can make it look a hell of a lot better. if not i have homies with shops


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILL4FAYGO_@Jan 14 2006, 07:12 PM~4621513
> *hey dogg i just did my first hydro setup and i can reienforce the axle like that for ya if u like we can do it at my house here in calremont ca near pomona ca im probobly not far from you. plus i can make it look a hell of  a lot better.  if not i have homies with shops
> *


thanks


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Dam whats with the high shipping price, that sucks. wish i would have been lucky enough to win that free set of wheels :uh:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KILL4FAYGO_@Jan 14 2006, 09:12 PM~4621513
> *hey dogg i just did my first hydro setup and i can reienforce the axle like that for ya if u like we can do it at my house here in calremont ca near pomona ca im probobly not far from you. plus i can make it look a hell of  a lot better.  if not i have homies with shops
> *


He was joking................ :twak:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jan 14 2006, 06:52 PM~4620577
> *how much for some reinforcing like this  :biggrin: [attachmentid=423318]
> *


They couldn't even pay me to get within 100ft. of my shit w/ a welder...


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

hey dre day thanks for keeping my post up top kinda lik eyou work for me now lol your giving me free publicity thanks for the support i went on a mini vacation expecting to have to find my post 5 or 6 pages deep but thanks to you right on top lol thanks buddy


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 15 2006, 11:06 AM~4624997
> *hey dre day thanks for keeping my post up top kinda lik eyou work for me now  lol your giving me free publicity thanks for the support i went on a mini vacation expecting to have to find my post 5  or 6 pages deep but thanks to you right on top lol thanks buddy
> *


Not 1 of your posts is 5-6 pages deep. Learn to count bitch.

And sense you like talking so much shit about what your business ain't, why don't you go over to the hydraulics forum....their tearin that ass up over there. :roflmao: 

Oh yeah. I guess any mutha fucker can sell fuckin rims but you gotta have some type of skill to juice a ride, and it look like something. Stupid ass :roflmao:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 15 2006, 10:17 AM~4625298
> *Not 1 of your posts is 5-6 pages deep. Learn to count bitch.
> 
> And sense you like talking so much shit about what your business ain't, why don't you go over to the hydraulics forum....their tearin that ass up over there. :roflmao:
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

hey dre day thanks for keeping my post up top kinda lik eyou work for me now lol your giving me free publicity thanks for the support i went on a mini vacation *expecting* to *have to find* my post *5 or 6 pages deep* but thanks to you right on top lol thanks buddy






> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 15 2006, 02:17 PM~4625298
> *Not 1 of your posts is 5-6 pages deep. Learn to count bitch.
> 
> And sense you like talking so much shit about what your business ain't, why don't you go over to the hydraulics forum....their tearin that ass up over there. :roflmao:
> ...



Does that help you? It's not a situation of Doug not being able to read but instead it is a case of YOU my friend not being able to read. He said he was expecting to have to find his topic 5 or 6 pages DEEP or not on the first page of the forum due to the fact that he was on a mini- vacation and not able to keep his own topics at the top. Just try not to rush judgement soo fast and you wont look like the stupid one. Just tryin to help ya out. 

Rob


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:uh: Are you 2 fuckin? Because, everytime I say something to Doug, you gotta open your fuckin mouth.... :nono:

That Cutty must be one of those shitty installs he's got posted on the web-site like its something to be proud of. :twak:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

dre day you have no life always on the web lol grow up


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 16 2006, 01:24 AM~4629967
> *:uh: Are you 2 fuckin? Because, everytime I say something to Doug, you gotta open your fuckin mouth.... :nono:
> 
> That Cutty must be one of those shitty installs he's got posted on the web-site like its something to be proud of. :twak:
> *


No bitch... not fuckin. 


No bitch... I do my OWN work.

[attachmentid=424811]

[attachmentid=424812]

[attachmentid=424813]

By the way the cutty is just my daily... My money is on new shit for my '55.

[attachmentid=424814]

Damn... I almost forgot about my '68 mustang project.

[attachmentid=424819]

You just got soo much free time to talk shit and I happen to have plenty of free time to reply. You and your fuckbuddy "82d'elegance" talk soo much shit and Doug doesn't have the time to respond so i'm just here to keep it interesting.

Have a nice night.

ohh yeh... nice expedition :uh:


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

Doug 14's to 30518.How much is shipping???Standards & rev.????also 14x6???Thanx


----------



## Dog Leggin Lincoln (Jul 25, 2004)

damn it man i need to get me another set...how much longer is this deal till?

an for everyone else ICHIBAN is a great shop....i was impressed with their service!!

"GOOD PEOPLES'


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

Rather than beef in the wheels forum, why don't you put that much effort into your shop work and reputation?

Stop scheming on people, hosting fake raffles and shit and learn to weld and reinforce. 

One more thing, I would take those photos off the site showing the fabrication and reinforcement work. That shit looks like a low budget horror movie and make Ichiban look like a high school shop class....

Remember the guy whose frame you wrapped in diamond plate? :roflmao: :roflmao: 


STOP SCHEMING, STOP LYING!!! :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

always the good and bad in life in this case the good is way more than the bad a few haters will never keep me down never!!!!!! all others thanks for the support and know ichiban has been in bussiness for 14 years doing what we do providing parts and service for the lowrider community a littlke forum full of haters has not even made me lose sleep!!! lol anyhow shipping to altanta $100 add 14x6 extra $35


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Hey Drag Ass, its past time to change those floor mats in the Cutty.....


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 16 2006, 12:08 AM~4630341
> *dre day you have no life always on the web lol  grow up
> *


Mutha fucker, your on here just as much as me.... :twak:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

199 must be china wheels...


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 15 2006, 10:49 PM~4630528
> *No bitch... not fuckin.
> No bitch... I do my OWN work.
> 
> ...


YOU GOT A LITTLE BROWN ON YOUR NOSE, YOU FUCKIN ****** :biggrin:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jan 16 2006, 07:53 AM~4632043
> *Rather than beef in the wheels forum, why don't you put that much effort into your shop work and reputation?
> 
> Stop scheming on people, hosting fake raffles and shit and learn to weld and reinforce.
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao: :0 :roflmao:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

brown nose shit your nose is black its so far up in there you got some small intestine in your nose lol


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 16 2006, 01:54 PM~4634114
> *199 must be china wheels...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

lol capt. obvious i love it


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 16 2006, 04:16 PM~4635723
> *brown nose shit your nose is black its so far up in there you got some small intestine in your nose lol
> *


i got some more pics of your welds[attachmentid=425942] :biggrin:


----------



## KILL4FAYGO (Jan 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jan 16 2006, 08:33 PM~4637227
> *i got some more pics of your welds[attachmentid=425942] :biggrin:
> *


lmao.. thats some funny shit...lol but on the real side of things this ichiban guy did put in work for our country so your kids and family can run free and do things they wanna do in life. we all here and we all like the same stuff.. we all got to live in this lowrider community so lets get along.. just trade ideas and make it better for alll of us.. fuck im tired of hearing about this crappy welding and wires to cheap n shit..lol sound like lil wemen if u aint buying shit then shut up.


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by KILL4FAYGO_@Jan 16 2006, 08:02 PM~4637435
> *lmao.. thats some funny shit...lol but on the real side of things this ichiban guy did put in work for our country so your kids and family can run free and  do things they wanna do in life. we all here and we all like the same stuff.. we all got to live in this lowrider community so lets get along.. just trade  ideas and make it better for alll of us.. fuck im tired of hearing about this crappy welding  and wires to cheap n shit..lol sound like lil wemen if u aint buying shit then shut up.
> *


"wemen"?? :uh: :biggrin: im sorry that youre tired of hearing about his crappy welding, but its funny. he's been doing this for 14+ years and still cant weld :dunno:


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

YOUR A FOOL..... :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Final Fantacy L.A._@Jan 16 2006, 09:00 PM~4637807
> *YOUR A FOOL..... :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

dreday...
You fail to realize that the cutty is my daily? Don't be mad that my '86 is cleaner than your broke ass expedition. I don't even stop my feet off when I get in my shit. Thanks for pointing that out for me though.


82d'elegance...
Yep my nose is brown. THAT was a good one. You can now proceed to shut the fuck up.

Rob


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 16 2006, 09:20 PM~4637951
> *dreday...
> You fail to realize that the cutty is my daily? Don't be mad that my '86 is cleaner than your broke ass expedition. I don't even stop my feet off when I get in my shit. Thanks for pointing that out for me though.
> 82d'elegance...
> ...


you can now proceed to lick my fuckin sack


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

LOL YOU actually have pictures of shit thats whats funny!!!!


and the bad welds i repeat were not me not me was past empyloyess while iw as overseas like the other guy said protecting your azzes so you have the right to make fun of me lol its funny!!! how things work lol anyways i just have nto had time to remove all the crappy past pics so ill get to it one day when bussiness gets slow!!!


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 16 2006, 09:28 PM~4638004
> *LOL YOU actually have pictures of shit thats whats funny!!!!
> and the bad welds i repeat were not me not me was past empyloyess while iw as overseas like the other guy said protecting your azzes so you have the right to make fun of me lol its funny!!! how things work  lol anyways i just have nto had time to remove all the crappy past pics so ill get to it one day when bussiness gets slow!!!
> *


ok


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82d'elegance_@Jan 17 2006, 01:27 AM~4637993
> *you can now proceed to lick my fuckin sack
> *


ok :uh:


----------



## mJr-Regals4lyfe (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Jan 16 2006, 12:54 PM~4634114
> *199 must be china wheels...
> *


they are all china wheels except daytons....


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I Drag A55_@Jan 16 2006, 09:45 PM~4638099
> *ok  :uh:
> *


thanks :uh:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

82 in the house looking for a job i got one just for you!!!!


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 17 2006, 04:06 PM~4643214
> *82 in the house looking for a job i got one just for you!!!!
> *


what?? you need me to come and weld for you?? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

naw i need someone to clean up around the shop you and dreday can be butt budies at the shop !!!


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 17 2006, 06:57 PM~4644677
> *naw i need someone to clean up around the shop you  and dreday can be butt budies at the shop !!!
> *


nah....you need a fuckin welder. DUMBASS :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

already got a welder millermatic 251 and a arc welder dumb ass!!! lol oh and a body panel spot welder and a plasma cutter lol


----------



## mJr-Regals4lyfe (Mar 20, 2005)

i need adapters and spinners pm me a price


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

how many u want? city state zip for shipping pleaase


----------



## HB WIRES (Jun 18, 2002)

:0 :0


----------



## TiredOfTheCrying (Jan 18, 2006)

the moderators need to ban this liar, doing bad business on layitlow. thats fucking bullshit, get the fuck off this site fake bitch




> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN+Jan 16 2006, 01:10 AM~4630354-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mJr-Regals4lyfe (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 18 2006, 10:19 AM~4649394
> *how many u want?  city state zip for shipping pleaase
> *


i need 4 so ill get the postal code tonight when i get home... whats this bs going on ^^^^??? anyways pm me price and ill figure out shipping


----------



## K-Blaze (Nov 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mJr-Regals4lyfe_@Jan 17 2006, 01:37 PM~4641270
> *they are all china wheels except daytons....
> *



Zeniths aint china's are they :dunno:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TiredOfTheCrying_@Jan 18 2006, 08:05 PM~4650219
> *the moderators need to ban this liar, doing bad business on layitlow. thats fucking bullshit, get the fuck off this site fake bitch
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :0 :0 :0


----------



## 82d'elegance (Oct 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Jan 18 2006, 10:03 AM~4649275
> *already got a welder millermatic 251 and a arc welder dumb ass!!! lol  oh and a body panel spot welder and a plasma cutter  lol
> *


you missed the fuckin point :uh:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

whats funny i knew your point you had to come back on here and repeat it again lolol your a busy boy!!!


----------



## mJr-Regals4lyfe (Mar 20, 2005)

price???????


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

13x5.5 TO 77373
THX


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

city state zip for shipping


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## victorcay (Nov 18, 2005)

how much for gold spokes,,nipples,,spiner in 14' for a 65 impala and do u have a tire package and shipping to austin texas 78754 ??


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

shipping to texas $75


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

13x7 center golds 2 miami>??


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

u gots a pm homie


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

HIS WHEELS ARE LIKE HIS WELDS...... GARBAGE!!!!! KEEP ON STEPPING ON TOES HOMIE :angry:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

drinking hateraid tonight i see grow up mann!!! just jealous what we do and how we do it!!!!!


that a threat about steping on toes aimed towards me because we are all men up in here i have never said shit to you!!! my address is posted on my web site!!!!!



i sell quality og wire wheels so if you say there garbage thats your opinion man!!!



i never step on toes either i would much rather go around or cut em off!!!


----------



## CRONIC2004 (Oct 14, 2003)

whens the next drawing. all the old entries still good huh?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

feb 1 yea all old entries still good


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

ttt per the haters........................................................................... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

thanks for the support man


----------



## ROYAL (May 16, 2005)

hey u got some of those cregors they look like daytons but the stick out of the rims how much for some 14s knock offs doe a caddy alvin 77511


----------



## Super Regal (Jul 25, 2005)

ALL I KNOW IS SOME OF U GUYS HAVE NO LIFES 
DO U OWN A SHOP IF U CAN DO IT BETTER THEN OPEN UR OWN SHOP 
13X7 CHROME HEX OR BULLET WITH OR WITH OUT TIRES 
HOW MUCH SHIPED TO 96720 HILO HI


----------



## Super Regal (Jul 25, 2005)

?TRUTH


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

hi shipping like $175


rims $199


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

how much for a set of chrome 13's rev with white wall tires?


----------



## Loner (Feb 7, 2006)

whats better for an 82 olds 14x6 or 14x7?? and how much to ship to 93635?


----------



## low87blazer (Jan 26, 2006)

how much for a set of chrome 13X7 deep dish sent to canada?


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by g-body_@Feb 6 2006, 12:37 AM~4785642
> *how much for a set of chrome 13's rev with white wall tires shipped to VA 22030?
> *


*how much for a set of chrome 13's rev with white wall tires shipped to VA 22030?*


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

rims $199
tires $125
shipping to va $125


----------



## low87blazer (Jan 26, 2006)

so do you have an idea on how much it is for a set of 13X7 rev deep dish shipped to BC canada?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

cananda shipping about $165


----------



## Chevillacs (Oct 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Feb 7 2006, 07:07 PM~4797581
> *rims  $199
> tires  $125
> shipping to va $125
> *


dam $449.00? :angry: !!!

Is that price with mounting the tires on the rims also?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

nope


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

so 14/7 to 78741 would be about 275.00 shipped right


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

so 14/7 to 78741 would be about 275.00 shipped right


----------



## sancho12000 (Feb 16, 2005)

so 14/7 to 78741 would be about 275.00 shipped right


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

city state zip for shipping


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

TTT


----------



## PFCC (Feb 16, 2006)

call ups and find out how much it will cost to ship to all 50 states and thn post it :biggrin:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

city state zip needed for shipping pm for more info if you can thanks


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttytt


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

yes till the end of this month guys get me while u can for reals over 300 sets sold guys thanks for the support


----------



## psychotic (Feb 19, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

ttt


----------



## HAITIAN-305-HOPPER (Dec 22, 2005)

How much to shipped some 13's to 33162


----------



## cadillac88 (Dec 25, 2005)

13s shipped to 37620


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

i want to order some right now 4 all chrome 13x7's with 4 adapters 4 two bar knock offs and hammer Shipped To Fl 33843 I Will Pay useing Paypal


----------



## KREWL-TEE-2003 (Aug 12, 2005)

15" standard wheels shipped 14621?


----------



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

I Need a set of 14x7's, knockoffs (2 prong), adpaters, and hammer......shipped to Tacoma, WA 98387


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

how much for some 14x7's REV sent to portland,or 97266


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

with everything


----------



## raton86 (Apr 27, 2005)

how much for 13's shipped to 60804?


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

shipping i need cisty state zip guys


----------



## unique27 (Dec 16, 2004)

is this still going on?
need 4 all chrome 13x7 
with 2 bar straight ko's zenith style
shipped to georgetown, tx 78626


----------



## raton86 (Apr 27, 2005)

Cicero illinois 60804?


----------



## 93CaDiWoOd (Nov 6, 2005)

4 chrome 13's ..wit hex knock off and no adapters needed just wheels and tires?? shipped to 92234


----------



## WhitePapi2006 (Jan 21, 2004)

ya'll it is way better to go through homeboys i just ordered all chrome 13x7 with 2 bar knock off and adapters shipped to my house through paypal for $335 and he is in like Cail. before i bought them i price it from ICHIBAN and he is here in jacksonville and for the same thning i order from homeboys he want like $380 shipped so yeah i would perfer homeboyz this is my second set from him


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

cant win them all when i got to charge you tax because your in florida!!!! sorry about that buddy!!!!


----------



## SammyLJ (Mar 19, 2002)

how much for a set of 14s shipped to
london Ontario
Canada
N5Y 1M6


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

How much for all chrome 13's with adapters knock offs and tools shiped to 97045


----------



## leescotty2001 (Jan 8, 2005)

Alright ICIBAN. I need black dish/outers. Only thing chrome is inside spokes, nipples, knockoffs. 13's shipped to Spanaway, WA 98387. If price is good I will order right away.


----------



## trill (Apr 3, 2006)

Id like to know how much would it be for a pair of 14x7 regular chromes shipped to Missouri City, Tx, 77489


----------



## low707cutt (Apr 5, 2006)

i need some 13's in puyallup, WA 98374. how much


----------



## ICHIBAN (Nov 20, 2001)

sale is over guys watch soon for new sale coming soon please pm or call the shop for price requests thanks in advance


----------



## Stoney904 (Apr 6, 2006)

goddamnit doug!!!!!!!


----------



## Stoney904 (Apr 6, 2006)

ay doug preciate the impala dawg.we gonna show these boyz how its done in duval.keep yall's eyes open around december time.trust me u aint gonna wanna miss this!!!!!!


----------



## MotownRoller (Jun 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ICHIBAN_@Apr 7 2006, 06:02 PM~5199402
> *sale is over guys watch soon for new sale coming soon please pm or call the shop for price requests thanks in advance
> *



holla at me when there is another sale like dis


----------

